# How do I clean cloth shin and arm guards?



## Origami

Greetings all,
Returning to TKD after a 30 year break... up to yellow belt and moving well... I've had the luck to purchase a 2nd hand set of sparring gear in good condition - however, the white cloth shin and arm guards (Morgan brand) have been stored for some time and could do with a clean... How do I go about this without ruining them, can I just chuck 'em in the washing machine, hand wash only, or just live with the well-worn look!?

Any advice will be gratefully recieved.

Thanks in advance
Lyn


----------



## BrandiJo

mine tend to float, so i stuff them down the pant legs of a pair of jeans then toss em in the wash, hang them to dry. but i also bleach mine every so often by sticking them in the bath tub with a few cups of bleach and just turn them every so often.​


----------



## Origami

Thanks for that BrandiJo,... easy as that huh?  And here was me thinking I needed to hand wash 'em or something.. :-D

Thanks again.. great site!
Lotsaluv..


----------



## Bumblebee

I used to wear cloth arm and leg guards.  I just threw them in the washing machine with the rest of my whites.  After a year of doing this, I did start to see some wear on them though.  Now I have the vinyl ones with straps made by Vizion along with the footpads by KTA.  Those are really nice and I'd recommend them if you're ever thinking of upgrading your gear.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

If you're worried, I guess you could stuff 'em in a delicate garment bag.  But really mine do fine in the wash.


----------



## donna

I just throw mine in the wash. They tend to hold the sweat and smell bad if not washed regularly. It does tend to shorten their lifespan , but everything deteriorates over time, and I dont like smelly gear


----------



## Bumblebee

And that smell is _really_ bad.  Nausea, check.  I haven't had a problem with my vinyl gear, does anyone have any problems with smell on those?


----------

